# Summer Salads



## halfpintohoney (Jul 8, 2010)

_*Summer is here, and aren't we glad?? *_
_*There is nothing better then, having the ability to make your favorite meals in the comfort of your own home, and have them taste like they were made by a master chef! The first thing is that the fresher your ingredients, the better the taste! So use your emagination and see what kind of sensational combinations you can come up with, and enjoy some of the greatest homemade salads you've ever made!*_

_*Lets get out our favorite BBQ and Sunday afternoon Salad recipes and post them here!!!*_


----------



## halfpintohoney (Jul 8, 2010)

_*Creamy *__*Cucumber Salad*__     Serves 4-6_

_*INGREDIENTS:
*1 clove garlic, chopped
1 Red Onion, quartered & thinly sliced
1 Cup Cherry Tomatoes, sliced in half
3 Large Cucumbers, (cubed)_
_2 tsp, white vinegar
1 tsp, white Sugar
4-6 Red Radishes, quartered & thinly sliced
2 tbsp, fresh Dill, Chopped
1/2 cup of Creamy __Cucumber Salad__ Dressing
Sprinkle of Paprika_

_**Optional:* Try adding a 1/2 cup of thinly sliced apples to this mix, Yummy! It gives it such a unique taste! Cranberries are also a great addition!*_

_*DIRECTIONS:*
A) In a large bowl combine,Vinegar, Garlic, Radishes, Onion & Cucumber together! 
B) Let marinade while you mix the creamy sauce.
C) In a small mixing bowl combine, Dill, Cucumber dressing, & Sugar. Mix well
D) Combine both bowls together, into the large mixing bowl.
E) Top with tomatoes & sprinkle with paprika.
Serve as a light dinner or a side! Goes great with grilled chicken breasts on he side!_

_Cool Cucumber Salad_


----------



## merstar (Jul 9, 2010)

Some of my favorites:

CURRIED COUSCOUS SALAD WITH DRIED CRANBERRIES
Curried Couscous Salad with Dried Cranberries Recipe - MyRecipes.com

CITRUS GREEN BEAN SALAD
http://www.cooksrecipes.com/salad/citrus_green_bean_salad_recipe.html

CARROT, ORANGE, AND RADISH SALAD
RecipeSource: Carrot, Orange & Radish Salad

THAI CUCUMBER SALAD
Thai Cucumber Salad - 93536 - Recipezaar


----------



## babetoo (Jul 9, 2010)

think i will make citrus green bean salad. sounds yummy. i seem to be leaning toward salads this summer. easy, and light. thanks


----------



## merstar (Jul 9, 2010)

babetoo said:


> think i will make citrus green bean salad. sounds yummy. i seem to be leaning toward salads this summer. easy, and light. thanks



You're welcome. Check your PM's.


----------



## halfpintohoney (Jul 13, 2010)

_*Spinach Salad Supreme*_
I was never a big fan of traditional spinach salad, so I decided to put my own personal touch on it! I love to experiment with different flavours and ingredients. I hope you enjoy it!!

_*GREEN TOMATO RELISH (PICCALILLI)*_ 
Put a spin on ur regular Relish!! If you really like tomatos,lol!!


----------



## Bleucheese (Jul 13, 2010)

*Crisp Summer salads*

Some of you have taken that lead already and I'm going to follow.

When I think summer, I think fresh, crisp, and most importantly refreshing.

A summer salad doesn't have to be something elaborate and a few simple ingredients added can do the trick.

Some of my favorite:

Pineapple + Walnuts / Pine Nuts | Oranges + Almonds 

Cranberries + Pistachios + Raisins.

Really most combinations of fruits and nuts will work well for a nice summer salad.

A nice sweet vinaigrette dressing to top it off will be the perfect touch.

There is nothing like making your own dressings (I recommend a Pomegranate one)


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jul 15, 2010)

I really enjoy what I would call a simple green salad that showcases lettuces from local farms along with a vinaigrette that pairs flavors with the rest of the meal.

Local red leaf, arugula, boston (butter), etc.  Some fresh herbs too depending on what is paired with it.


----------



## JuliaKhanam (Aug 16, 2010)

I like baby spinach with sliced strawberries (or dried cranberries)  walnuts or almonds, and grilled chicken, with a raspberry vinigrette  dressing.


----------

